# Wireless AC?



## 9ldc3 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey all,

Dont know if this is the right section to ask but does FreeBSD support wireless ac? I know I can use iwm with my card to support wireless N but I do not see anything AC related and would assume there would be some support. I am using 11.0-RELEASE.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 13, 2016)

No, see the comments by erikarn (adrian@, maintainer of the 802.11 stack) at https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12679623


----------

